# LOW Odor Serious Seeds Chronic or Ak 47



## Pepper (Oct 4, 2009)

Tittle says it all, looking for high yield, potency, and LOW odor.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2009)

Why are you limiting yourself to Serious Seeds?  

AK47 is a very high odor plant.  Chronic is not.

You may also want to look at C99, Apollo 11, (Joey Weed) and also some of Mandala's strains like Satori or Speed Queen.  Low odor, good yield and potency.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 4, 2009)

THG.

Your Av is so hot it makes me need to sit open legged.

eace:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> THG.
> 
> Your Av is so hot it makes me need to sit open legged.
> 
> eace:



:giggle::giggle::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pepper (Oct 4, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Why are you limiting yourself to Serious Seeds?
> 
> AK47 is a very high odor plant. Chronic is not.
> 
> You may also want to look at C99, Apollo 11, (Joey Weed) and also some of Mandala's strains like Satori or Speed Queen. Low odor, good yield and potency.


 

Thank's. So out of the 2 Chronic seems like the one I would get.
Out of all the strains you suggested wich one has the largest yield + potentcy + short flower + low oder?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, I do not grow AK47 because of the odor. 

I would say C99 probably has the "largest yield + potentcy + short flower + low oder".  It has such a trippy high that it makes some people paranoid.  I personally love up highs.  I think Hemp Depot still has some Joey Weed C99 seeds.

hXXp://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/Cinderella99.html

However, I am also very fond of several Mandala strains.

hXXp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mandala-seeds/cat_59.html


----------



## Pepper (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank's. I did think about c99 has well. JW also has a nice cross that acording to him has a low odor ak-47xc99 I have thought about that one to.

I'm all confused


----------



## 9volt (Oct 4, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Why are you limiting yourself to Serious Seeds?
> 
> AK47 is a very high odor plant.  Chronic is not.
> 
> You may also want to look at C99, Apollo 11, (Joey Weed) and also some of Mandala's strains like Satori or Speed Queen.  Low odor, good yield and potency.



my ak47 is from serious seeds bought from seedboutique.com and it's virtually odorless.  they smell great if you run your hands through them though

i am far from big plants or high plant numbers but no odor problem here, no carbon filter, and i got home last sunday from a weekend camping and the first time i walked in my room i couldn't smell anything remotely close to the smell of marijuana

i do have a glade plugin air freshener on low but that's all i smell in my room


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 5, 2009)

9volt said:
			
		

> my ak47 is from serious seeds bought from seedboutique.com and it's virtually odorless.  they smell great if you run your hands through them though
> 
> i am far from big plants or high plant numbers but no odor problem here, no carbon filter, and i got home last sunday from a weekend camping and the first time i walked in my room i couldn't smell anything remotely close to the smell of marijuana
> 
> i do have a glade plugin air freshener on low but that's all i smell in my room



How far are you into flowering?


----------



## 9volt (Oct 5, 2009)

about 4-6 weeks

i dont really keep track of time, so just a guess-timate

how long did you let yours go for and when did they start stinking?

i dont mean to jack OP's thread you can PM me if you want

i must say, i've never grown chronic but the immature flowers of AK47 i've smoked so far has been a real head knocker and they are no where near done

i also want to take the time and stress that every single one of my AK47 plants have a problem with flowering if root bound so be careful!

i don't think i will ever need to buy another strain a day in my life even though im still waiting for my month and a half old order from attitude


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Oct 5, 2009)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Tittle says it all, looking for high yield, potency, and LOW odor.


 
Not Serious Seeds, everybodys's seeds:


I have to super stealth too, and this is what i grow based on overall odour, or lack thereof:

nirvana's blue mystic, Northern light, citral, bubbilicious, purple power plant. 
white seeds bubblegummer, doublegum.
dna genetic sharksbreath.
serious seeds chronic.
any hindu kush.
greenhouse seed comp arjan's haze.
any c-99, or NL X c-99 cross.
anyone's blueberry.
blue dream by i can't remember, but it's till out there.
kali mist (love this stuff).
any NL x blueberry cross.
any NL#5 x haze cross, but dronkers made the best because they have the best mom and dad NL#5.
eva seeds nexus, papa's candy, moster.
dutchman's royal orange, weed out the skunks and you are left with non-skunk phenos.
THC seeds s.a.g.e.
reserva pravada's kandy kush.
mandela's white satin, satori, mandela's #1.
sjamaan's white widow and lemon widow.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Oct 5, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> :giggle::giggle::rofl::rofl:


 

I guess at least he didn't say three legged...


----------



## Pepper (Oct 6, 2009)

SkunkPatronus said:
			
		

> Not Serious Seeds, everybodys's seeds:
> 
> 
> I have to super stealth too, and this is what i grow based on overall odour, or lack thereof:
> ...


 




Thank's. Not to many to pic from  
Wich one is your favorite for hydro SOG + 8 wk flower + high yield + potency + low odor, and is not to picky on the nutes? THE best all around strain?


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Oct 7, 2009)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Thank's. Not to many to pic from
> Wich one is your favorite for hydro SOG + 8 wk flower + high yield + potency + low odor, and is not to picky on the nutes? THE best all around strain?


 

I don't high yeild, i grow what i want for what ever reason, might just be smell taste some high, no smell taste and great couchlock, or something i like, so i don't care what they yeild at all.  I'm never out of weed though.

I grow a lot of Nirvana's Bubbilicious.  Nice allaround buzz and high.  NL's too.  Chronic is all about yeild, some make nice lemon taste/smell.  May be for you.  I don't care about weeks, i just grow all year, overlaping plants, so you have to look up that part.  Blueberry is euphoric when it's good, kite high and happily raiding the fridge.  I grow those consistently.   Kali Mist is in my flower room now.  4 in fact.  I love Mandela's Satori and just lost a mom and cried.  Not listed but many white widow's are very low odor, can't go wrong with a good white widow.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 7, 2009)

SkunkPatronus said:
			
		

> I don't high yeild, i grow what i want for what ever reason, might just be smell taste some high, no smell taste and great couchlock, or something i like, so i don't care what they yeild at all. I'm never out of weed though.
> 
> I grow a lot of Nirvana's Bubbilicious. Nice allaround buzz and high. NL's too. Chronic is all about yeild, some make nice lemon taste/smell. May be for you. I don't care about weeks, i just grow all year, overlaping plants, so you have to look up that part. Blueberry is euphoric when it's good, kite high and happily raiding the fridge. I grow those consistently. Kali Mist is in my flower room now. 4 in fact. I love Mandela's Satori and just lost a mom and cried. Not listed but many white widow's are very low odor, can't go wrong with a good white widow.


 

Thank's. I have also looked at white widow but it takes to long to flower, very good smoke thou. WOW so many choices   BUT very little money   to buy, that is another reason why I ask so many questions about different strains because I can barely aford to buy 1 strain, so I must find THE strain that fits my needs, and also cost the least amount of $ possible. Believe it or not Im having a hard time just to come up with $50 for the less expensive strains  

I did some homework on satori from Mandala and I can not find 1 bad review about the strain, and it seems to fit my needs, high yield, potent, low odor, and 8 wk flower, so I think I may go with that strain.


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Oct 7, 2009)

low odor serious seeds is an oxymoron


----------



## Pepper (Oct 7, 2009)

outdoorsman101 said:
			
		

> low odor serious seeds is an oxymoron


 






You better *NOT* be calling me an oxymoron..............................


----------



## leafminer (Oct 8, 2009)

I think most pure indicas or mainly indicas are low odour. I've grown Nirvana's Aurora Indica and it's great value, not that much yield - say 2 oz per - but it grows nicely as single-cola plants and it has wonderful potency and a monster stone.
Having already had good experience with that I'm now trying Nirvana's Blue Mystic but too early to comment.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 8, 2009)

my indicas..bubblegum and purplekush reak...have been for weeks. super potent. I wash my hands after touching them and they still smell after being scrubbed..


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Oct 8, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> my indicas..bubblegum and purplekush reak...have been for weeks. super potent. I wash my hands after touching them and they still smell after being scrubbed..


 
Kill it, it's a mutant!


----------

